# My first post - Trade Diary - Open positions



## psmith65 (25 January 2011)

Ggoing to try and keep this updated with my portfolio that I am testing.  I am trading mid-long term and looking to get in early on long bullish trends and/or jump onto a solid trend already in motion.

These were my stock tips before trading opened today:

BUY at OPEN   - ARP  up to $7.53 with a stop loss at $6.60. Commit to buy 1075 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - ARU  up to $1.46 with a stop loss at $1.05. Commit to buy 2440 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - CDD  up to $6.07 with a stop loss at $5.40. Commit to buy 1495 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - EHL  up to $1.13 with a stop loss at $0.91. Commit to buy  4545 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - HIN  up to $2.75 with a stop loss at $2.30. Commit to buy  2225 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - IPL  up to $4.40 with a stop loss at $3.65. Commit to buy  1335 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - MXL  up to $0.32 with a stop loss at $0.16. Commit to buy  6250 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - RMS  up to $1.02 with a stop loss at $0.70. Commit to buy  3125 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - SRL  up to $2.40 with a stop loss at $1.85. Commit to buy  1820 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - SUL  up to $6.55 with a stop loss at $5.90. Commit to buy  1540 shares.
BUY at OPEN   - WES  up to $35.00 with a stop loss at $30.00. Commit to buy  200 shares.

The putchase prices are below:

ARP 7.450     
ARU 1.390 
CDD 6.000 
EHL 1.045 
HIN 2.660 
IPL 4.270 
MLX 0.310 
RMS 0.940 
SRL 2.310 
SUL 6.600 
WES 34.19 

I am only trackng this selection method at the moment but will be in a few of these trades with real money.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2011)

Good luck! Hope you keep the buy and sells updated! Kennas


----------

